
A social network for geeks? (Shuzak) - danielha
http://www.shuzak.com/
======
danielha
I submitted to pose a question: Is there a demand for a geek-specific social
network? I understand niche networks, but I don't know if this could be a
viable community in itself. I understand geeks -- I AM a geek. But if I wanted
to join a social network, a complete network full of all types of people is
what I would be looking for.

Nonetheless, it's interesting to explore. Other than catering to a specific
audience, I cannot see any "hooks" that differentiate them for other
offerings.

Another note: there is a very Reddit-like look about it...

------
pg
It makes you register to even see anything. What were they thinking?

~~~
danielha
That was one of my initial reactions when I came across the site.

Clicking one of their navigational buttons will open you up to the rest of the
site. Still, there isn't anything engaging about it, though it definitely
demonstrates how Reddit-like the design is!

Having mandatory registration would just be... well, something, something,
nail, coffin.

